# skype/web cams



## zee23 (Dec 9, 2008)

I have heard that Skype and the use of web cams to talk to family back in the UK is not allowed is this true? 

Thanks 
zee


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

zee23 said:


> I have heard that Skype and the use of web cams to talk to family back in the UK is not allowed is this true?
> 
> Thanks
> zee


No, that's not true!

I use Skype to keep in touch with my family and so do the majority of my friends.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

some portions of dubai have it blocked but there is a way around it. not sure if it is cool to give out that info here so just do a search to find what you need.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

I also use Skype. They only block Skyeout calls.

Although I have DU internet at home - I know that Etisalat blocks Skype official website – free download and free calls and internet calls

However there are ways around it... the reason for blocking Skype calls is because Etisalat monopolizes the telecommunication (long distance) market. They fear the VOIP, but that is the future!

-Joey


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

DU is only available in certain parts of the city right? (and I assume not in Deira)? Looks like I will have to go Etisilat, I have been told I just download the exe at home first before coming to Dubai and get family back home to add credit and it should still work (and can still communicate over the IP)

Alternatively MSN chat with a mic/speaker.....?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Yah do that it's best.

Download it and also download this Get Behind the Shield! Hotspot Shield by AnchorFree

This will by pass the proxy and will allow you to skypeout 

So everytime you want to skype out you need to launch Get Behind the Shield! Hotspot Shield by AnchorFree <-- and then skypeout.

Cool?
-Joey


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

ghandi2485 said:


> DU is only available in certain parts of the city right? (and I assume not in Deira)? Looks like I will have to go Etisilat, I have been told I just download the exe at home first before coming to Dubai and get family back home to add credit and it should still work (and can still communicate over the IP)
> 
> Alternatively MSN chat with a mic/speaker.....?


if it doesnt work try using this in conjunction with skype
AnchorFree


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Cool! (love the glasses too JoeyDee).


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

ghandi2485 said:


> Cool! (love the glasses too JoeyDee).


THanks dude - they are Cosa Notra material :0 something u'd see on mafia boss in mafia flicks -


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

if not use a vpn gates to access anything out


----------



## lulubelle (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi guys...never thought it would happen to me, but I have been blocked on skype (at least I think I have..) I connect to skype, but the connection doesn't last very long...so you kind of have a 3 min conversation, and then it dies...we have Etisalat @ home.....
Managed to download HOTSPOT SHIELD....but now, when I have to connect to it...nothing happens...meaning...it won't connect due to some or other configuration setup thing?? Ok, so IT is not my strong point...but I am at wits end here...Christmas is coming up, and I have no other way of spending the day with family.....
Desperate at this stage for any step by step advice...(don't laugh, it's not funny!!!! )

Thanks....much appreciated!!!


----------



## ahmad_quran (Jun 27, 2008)

save yourself the hassle and stick to PC to PC calls using any messenger with GTALK of google as a preferred one


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

Or also get a VPN. We have one based in the US, so all our skypeout calls are only 2 cents a minute, as compared to 20 or so.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are major internet problems across the UAE/ME due to a problem with an undersea cable. You will find that there are problems with VPNs, downloading etc. Likely to be problems until the end of the month apparently.

http://thenational.ae/article/20081221/NATIONAL/975670367/1002

Be glad you have any internet access. In January this year a similar incident led to no usage at all!

-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> There are major internet problems across the UAE/ME due to a problem with an undersea cable. You will find that there are problems with VPNs, downloading etc. Likely to be problems until the end of the month apparently.
> 
> http://thenational.ae/article/20081221/NATIONAL/975670367/1002
> 
> ...


It's true, second time this year!! These crazy sailor types dropping anchors willynilly!!!

Covered on the Beeb website too BBC NEWS | Technology | Severed cable disrupts net access


----------



## minasparadise (Dec 5, 2008)

*asking a ?*



JoeyDee said:


> Yah do that it's best.
> 
> Download it and also download this Get Behind the Shield! Hotspot Shield by AnchorFree
> 
> ...


Hi Joey

My name is Mina and my question is; beside skype do you also have sightspeed?
I am on the Portugal forum as Minasparadise.


----------



## Rusty2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Does Hotspot Shield (which is free) do the same this as a VPN subscription sites (which you pay for?) - sorry I don't know anything about these things!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Rusty2 said:


> Does Hotspot Shield (which is free) do the same this as a VPN subscription sites (which you pay for?) - sorry I don't know anything about these things!


It does a very similiar job

Main differences:

Hotspot shield tricks the site you're looking at into thinking you're somewhere else. 

A VPN is a tunnel across the internet from your computer to the VPN server (NOT THE FINAL SITE). It will make the website think you are somewhere else but it will also encrypt your browsing so your ISP/company doesn't know what you're looking at. It is more stable and usually (if you go with a reputable company) less vulnerable to hackers stealing your data. 

With either whatever you type in the browser (including credit card details and passwords) can be hijacked and used to commit fraud. A lot of the free ones are based in eastern europe and rely on free servers offered by other people (again you don't know who they are and what their intentions are).

Good VPN companies tend to give you a much more stable service and if their head office is based in a country with good DP rules then you are considerably more safe.

For online purchasing I would NEVER go through a free site and if you want to be really paranoid ring them up to pass part of your details.

HTH


----------



## Stephen2500 (May 27, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Yah do that it's best.
> 
> Download it and also download this Get Behind the Shield! Hotspot Shield by AnchorFree
> 
> ...


Hi Joey,

Must I do this before I arrive in Dubai? 

Cheers


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I would suggest downloading before you get here, and alo the latest version of Skype.

Periodically, the downloads get blocked here


----------



## Stephen2500 (May 27, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> I would suggest downloading before you get here, and alo the latest version of Skype.
> 
> Periodically, the downloads get blocked here



Excellent, thanks for your advice

Cheers


----------



## th3_m4n_wh0_su3d_g0d (Jan 20, 2009)

Stephen2500 said:


> Excellent, thanks for your advice
> 
> Cheers



Even if you are here you could download it. Etisalat has blocked its official website but there are a lot of third party websites. 

Download Skype 4.0.0.181 Beta - FileHippo.com


----------

